

Show HN: Introducing HTML Inspector - making markup testing easier. - philipwalton
http://philipwalton.com/articles/introducing-html-inspector

======
philipwalton
The project repo can be round here: [https://github.com/philipwalton/html-
inspector/](https://github.com/philipwalton/html-inspector/)

